

Ask HN: Which language localizations first? - pace

We started a successful site generating lots of organic traffic. We already localized to English, German, Spanish and Chinese. Which language should be the next in your opinion (regarding highest reach combined with strong Internet usage and purchasing power)?
======
arkitaip
What does your data say? Check your web analytics, support tickets, etc.

------
toni
I have no stats regarding "purchasing power" but looking at List of languages
by number of native speakers[1], the obvious candidates would be French,
Portuguese and Arabic

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_languages_by_number_of_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_languages_by_number_of_native_speakers)

~~~
pace
thanks. good resource!

------
fezzl
Just curious, how did you go about doing localization: who did you hire, how
long did it take, and how much did it cost?

~~~
stakent
How do you provide support for your audiences using localized versions?

How do you manage your business (sales, taxes, local laws compliance) on these
markets?

~~~
pace
our site is mainly about content, so currently there's no support, sales,
taxes and minor local law compliance

but we tried to integrate third parties only with extensive language support

------
stephenbez
You could do what Amazon.com did and expand into countries based on their GDP.

------
hrasm
Japanese & Korean.

